# 7,1Ghz Intel I7 990X Gigabyte X58A-OC



## Beachboy (20. Februar 2011)

Bin eben auf die Daily Tech News von Gigabyte gestossen. In diesen wurde am Dienstag den 15. Februar von einem neuen Feature von Gigabyte Boards berichtet.

OC Touch:

ist ein Feature das ermöglicht den Bclk und den Multiplier on the fly zu erhöhen oder zu senken.

Video und Quelle: GIGABYTE Tech Daily: X58A-OC “OC Touch” feature used to push 990X to 7.1Ghz

Erste News bitte um kommentare und Hinweise.


EDIT: Laut Gigabyte gibt es einen Button für BCLK Up, BCLK Down, CPU Ratio Up, CPU Ratio Down und vieles mehr geben.

Momentan bekannte Besonderheiten des Gigabyte GA X58A - OC

-bis zu 4 Dual Slot Grafikkarten
-4 mal PCIe x16, einzeln übertaktbar (OC - PEG Funktion)
-OC - Touch Funktion
-zwei Onboard SATA Strom Anschlüsse

Quellen: 
http://www.hardwareboard.eu/content...rd-speziell-für-Overclocker-gesichtet.-UPDATE
GIGABYTE Tech Daily: X58A-OC “OC Touch” feature used to push 990X to 7.1Ghz


EDIT II: News auf der Main Page sind jetzt auch da.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...imiertes-Extreme-OC-Mainboard/Mainboard/News/


----------



## kleinerSchuh (20. Februar 2011)

7,1 GHz, man man man


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. Februar 2011)

Board sieht bissl aus wien Rampage...vom Kühlerdesign...7,1 Ghz sind ja mal echt heftig...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Februar 2011)

Mit dem Board gibt es schon erste Ergebnisse im HWbot. Echt heftig!


----------



## Zockkind (20. Februar 2011)

Not bad 
On the Fly sagen die , wie bekommen die das während Windows denn hin ?


----------



## cubbi223 (20. Februar 2011)

schade das das ding so spät kommt.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (20. Februar 2011)

sehr schönes board  bin ja ma wieder am überlegen hehe


----------



## sinthor4s (20. Februar 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus und die Leistung scheint brachial zu sein.

Allerdings dürften die Anschlüsse für Normaluser zu dürftig ausfallen


----------



## TerrorTomato (20. Februar 2011)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> [...]
> Allerdings dürften die Anschlüsse für Normaluser zu dürftig ausfallen



Find ich auch... Scheint als wäre das nur was zum Benchen. Zudem frag ich mich was die S-ATA stromanschlüsse da sind?? Ich meine, hätten es Molexstecker es nicht auch getan!?
Aber 7,1GHz ist schon ne Marke


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Februar 2011)

Ein Normaluser kauft sich ja auch nich son Extrem-OC Board^^

...und ich glaub mir persönlich würden die Anschlüsse schon reichen.


----------



## sinthor4s (20. Februar 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...und ich glaub mir persönlich würden die Anschlüsse schon reichen.


Mir würden die Anschlüsse auch reichen Es war halt nur ne Anmerkung.


----------



## Kampfgumi (20. Februar 2011)

Wäre interesant ob sie auf der CeBIT mehr sagen.


----------



## Leandros (20. Februar 2011)

Interessantes Ding, mal vorgemerkt.[ironie] Das Teil hol ich mir [/ironie]

Edit: Mich würde noch interessieren was es für Anschlüsse hat. Was man genaueres?

Ok, erst News lesen, dann Denken, dann Posten 

Edit2: 





> Neben den Debug LEDs sowie den Onboard Knöpfen für Bios Reset etc.  verbaut Gigabyte eine 4G Taste. Die übertaktet jeden Sockel 1366 fähigen  Prozessor sofort auf stabile 4 Ghz! Damit sollen vor allem OC Neulinge  angesprochen werden, die nicht die große Erfahrung haben, dennoch einen  schnellen Prozessor haben wollen.



Das ergibt für mich ja sowas von kein Sinn, vorallem weil oben weiter im Artikel steht: 





> Das Board soll sich speziell an Extreme Übertakter (und nur an diese)  wenden und wurde von HiCookie (Gigabyte OC`ler) mit entwickelt.



Naja. Denke schon das, dass Board mehr an Extreme OC'ler gerichtet ist. Die Typen, die HWBot rocken wollen und genug Geld haben


----------



## Shadow Complex (21. Februar 2011)

Schon krass, dass der Prozessor Windows-Desktop stable anzeigen konnte...
Ich dachte ja immer beim Benchen wäre das Problem, dass der PC nicht bootet bei einem zu hohen Takt. Das würde man damit umgehen, stabiler laufen würde er aber bei Benches dadurch aber auch nicht.


----------



## Rollora (21. Februar 2011)

Wie viele Cores sind aktiviert? Alle 6 oder 1er?


----------



## Don_Dan (21. Februar 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Wie viele Cores sind aktiviert? Alle 6 oder 1er?



Alle 6 + HT, sieht man auch im verlinkten Video!


----------



## Super Grobi (21. Februar 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Wie viele Cores sind aktiviert? Alle 6 oder 1er?



Wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob man diese neuen Steckplätze den wirklich immer benötig. Den i5/i7 finde ich auch für 1366. So tief steck ich da nicht drin, aber ist ein andere Steckplatz immer nötig? Die Mobo-Hersteller werden das natürlich bejan 

SG


----------



## Stingray93 (21. Februar 2011)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Schon krass, dass der Prozessor Windows-Desktop stable anzeigen konnte...
> Ich dachte ja immer beim Benchen wäre das Problem, dass der PC nicht bootet bei einem zu hohen Takt. Das würde man damit umgehen, stabiler laufen würde er aber bei Benches dadurch aber auch nicht.



Dafür gibt es mitlehrweile auch genug Software zum overclocken.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (21. Februar 2011)

Geiles Board! das erste board Ohne Kondensatoren, alles nur chips. also das board gefällt mir! bin mal gespannt wie teuer das wird! macht das überhaupt sinn von ein asus rampage2 zu diesen zu wächseln?? hab zwar nur ein i7-950 aber der dürfte doch auch ganz schön gut abgehen wenn man diesen mit dem gigabyte board Übertaktet oder? wann steht dieses board denn zum verkauf?? also die G1-killer serie ist einfach überteuert! leider kommen so geile boards erst am ende!


----------



## stylemongo (21. Februar 2011)

ohh man bin mal gespannt was auf meinem eVGA X58 mit der CPU geht 
DAS WAR NICHT ERNST GEMEINT auch wenn ich die CPU hab.


----------



## Bu11et (21. Februar 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein Normaluser kauft sich ja auch nich son Extrem-OC Board^^
> 
> ...und ich glaub mir persönlich würden die Anschlüsse schon reichen.



Doch! Dat Teil will ich haben. Und nicht wegen den OC-Fähigkeiten . Wenn ich schwarz/orangene Hardware sehe ... .


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Februar 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Doch! Dat Teil will ich haben. Und nicht wegen den OC-Fähigkeiten . Wenn ich schwarz/orangene Hardware sehe ... .



Du gibst 200€ mehr für ein Board aus NUR WEGEN DER FARBE?!

Wow


----------



## Rollora (21. Februar 2011)

stylemongo schrieb:


> ohh man bin mal gespannt was auf meinem eVGA X58 mit der CPU geht
> DAS WAR NICHT ERNST GEMEINT auch wenn ich die CPU hab.


na sicher


----------



## Cinnayum (21. Februar 2011)

Mortox schrieb:


> Geiles Board! das erste board Ohne transistoren, alles nur chips.



Ich dachte immer alle integrierten Schaltkreise würden aus Transistoren bestehen.

Hab ich wohl an der Uni nicht richtig aufgepasst  .


----------



## Bu11et (21. Februar 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du gibst 200€ mehr für ein Board aus NUR WEGEN DER FARBE?!
> 
> Wow



Gibts den schon einen ofizielen Preis?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Februar 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Gibts den schon einen ofizielen Preis?



Nein aber die "Standardmodelle" in der High-End Klasse (UD5, UD7) liegen grob bei 250-300€, ich schätze auch dass das auch für dieses Board realistisch ist in grob dieser Region, ein Board für den Sockel ohne OC Funktionen gibts aber auch schon in der Nähe von 100, deswegen hab ich grob 200e Aufpreis (nur für die Farben!?) veranschlagt^^

EDIT: Wenns am Ende doch billiger wird dann eben... du willst 100€ mehr nur für die Farben ausgeben?


----------



## Stingray93 (21. Februar 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein aber die "Standardmodelle" in der High-End Klasse (UD5, UD7) liegen grob bei 250-300€, ich schätze auch dass das auch für dieses Board realistisch ist in grob dieser Region, ein Board für den Sockel ohne OC Funktionen gibts aber auch schon in der Nähe von 100, deswegen hab ich grob 200e Aufpreis (nur für die Farben!?) veranschlagt^^
> 
> EDIT: Wenns am Ende doch billiger wird dann eben... du willst 100€ mehr nur für die Farben ausgeben?



Warum denn nicht?
Modder geben für so manchen "Unsinn" mehr Geld aus, warum also nicht auch bei Hardware?
Ich gehe Primär auch nach dem aussehen und dann nach der Leistung.
Wenn ich mir sage, ich will eine GTX580, kaufe ich die schönste...egal ob sie 50€ mehr kostet als alle anderen.
Einige sagen auch ein 300€ Case ist übertrieben, ich hab trotzdem eins 
Über Wakü fang ich mal lieber gar nicht an


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Februar 2011)

Ok irgendwo stimmt das schon, bei Wakü Komponenten, Cases oder ähnlichem sehe ich das auch ein aber nur wegen der farbe von Mainboardslots - ist zumindest für mich die Verhältnismäßigkeit etwas übertrieben. Aber ist wie überall, jeder wie er will^^

EDIT: Wenn ich mir die Komponenten deines Systems so ansehe machen die paar 100€ mehr oder wenige ja auch nicht mehr allzuviel Unterschied, oder? 
Ich dachte schon ich wär bekloppt über 500€ für ne 580 hinzulegen damals aber ein 965XE mit crossfire, Wakü und allem... mein lieber Mann, Hut ab^^


----------



## Bu11et (21. Februar 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> jeder wie er will^^



Du sagst es .

Und wenn man mein System anguckt, wird man schnell feststellen, warum sich der Aufpreis lohnen würde . Aber mal schauen. Erst mal müsste ich dannmein EVGA SLI los werden.


----------



## Leandros (21. Februar 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> sehe machen die paar 100€ mehr oder wenige ja auch nicht mehr allzuviel Unterschied, oder?
> Ich dachte schon ich wär bekloppt über 500€ für ne 580 hinzulegen damals aber ein 965XE mit crossfire, Wakü und allem... mein lieber Mann, Hut ab^^



Naja, schau dir Maxishine an. Der is verrückt, denn jucken net mal paar Tausend Euro Aufpreis


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Februar 2011)

Schau dir nur das Foto an - 1. Slot 16x, 2. 8x, 3. 16x, vierter wieder 8x.


----------



## Westcoast (23. Februar 2011)

7.1ghz sind beachtlich. die cpu wäre mir zu schade für extrem oc. kostet auch eine menge geld.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (23. Februar 2011)

nicht schlecht herr specht 
bin gespannt wie sich das Board in freier Wildbahn verhält 
finde es auch schön, dass man die Farben wechselt ^^


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Die Mainboards kommen nicht unter diesem Namen auf dem Markt, schau mal hier, das dürfte das sein
Gigabyte G1-Killer G1.Assassin, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3)


----------



## Leandros (23. Februar 2011)

Ich meine das es nicht das G1 Killerassasin ist! Irgendwo wurde sowas gesagt, das es ein andere Board ist.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Februar 2011)

Das G1-Killer war das schwarz-grün (zumindest sah das vorgestellte so aus) gehaltene Board was hier letztens schon Erwähnung fand. Das trifft den von dir genannten linka uch viel besser, was die Slots und Ausstattung betrifft. Das X58A-OC hat nämlich z.B. keinerlei PCIe x1 Slots (in der gezeigten Revision).


----------



## Zockkind (23. Februar 2011)

Cinnayum schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte immer alle integrierten Schaltkreise würden aus Transistoren bestehen.
> 
> Hab ich wohl an der Uni nicht richtig aufgepasst  .



Irgendwas ist da bei euch falsch gelaufen.
Du hast ihn falsch zitiert  
Er schrieb das da keine Kondensatoren sind nicht Transistoren 

mfg


----------



## Don_Dan (23. Februar 2011)

Das ist nicht das G1, das X58A-OC ist ja gerade nicht für Zocker sondern für Übertakter gebaut und kommt deshalb auch als X58A-OC auf den Markt.
Die oben gezeigte Version ist zwar noch nicht ganz final und kleinere Änderungen wird es wohl noch geben, aber im Großen und Ganzen kommt das Board auch so.


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Da bin ich doch schon am überlegen, mein UD7 zu verkaufen, um mir das zu holen


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Februar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist da bei euch falsch gelaufen.
> Du hast ihn falsch zitiert
> Er schrieb das da keine Kondensatoren sind nicht Transistoren
> 
> mfg


 
Nene er hatte schon recht, er hatte erst Transistoren geschrieben - hats dann aber weg editiert, sieht man auch. Ist aber beides Quatsch, denn das Board hat auch bloß Kondensatoren, sonst würde es wohl unmöglich laufen. Die Bauart hat sich bloß verändert.


----------



## Don_Dan (26. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79W2YjmJpNk#at=25

Es gibt ein neues Video zum X58A-OC, in dem noch mal alle wichtigen Eigenschaften vorgestellt werden... Und das beste ich der Preis, der wohl bei nur 280$ liegen soll!


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn das stimmt dann Hut ab - naja Gigabyte eben


----------

